# editing sofrtware



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hi people do any of you know what software i can use so i can do a sort of pic and video concoction i like the one that propmaster uses if any of you know what one he uses? any ideas for wich software is best will help


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

He uses an older version of Pinnacle Studio (version 9, I believe). Be wary of Pinnacle Studio 10 though, as I don't know if they've worked the horrendous bugs out of it yet or not.

I use Sony's Vegas Movie Studio + DVD for my editing. It's pretty easy to learn and has some great tutorials to get you started.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have tryed the vegas movie studio and all of them had viruses


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How much do you have to spend on this Grim? There are so many to pick from. You could check out www.download.com. They have a lot of selection to check out plus they are shareware so you can test it out before you buy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

grim reaper said:


> i have tryed the vegas movie studio and all of them had viruses


So, that means you've downloaded an illegal copy of it then? Of course it will have viruses. Download from pirates and that's what you get.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

well price isnt to much of an issue it just depends on how easy it is to use and an excellent program that is trustworthy


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have tryed a few of websites an they say they contain viruses


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If you download a lot of pirated software, I'd be willing to bet your machine is LOADED with spyware and/or viruses.

You can download a LEGAL demo of the software from sony's site and try it out before you buy it. I always recommend getting your software legally as it won't come laden with viruses and spyware that way. When you download from a scoundrel, it's bound to have something wrong with it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

grim reaper said:


> i have tryed a few of websites an they say they contain viruses


What, the websites have viruses or the software? What's telling you about the virus?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is probably that Yahoo slurp spider?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> It is probably that Yahoo slurp spider?


The slurp spider is just a program that crawls through all the links on a website and adds it to the Yahoo search engine. That's how they collect the information you find when you perform a search on a search engine like google, yahoo, msn, etc...

And I should add, the downfall of using a flash-only website (to you flash afficianados) is that only your main page will be indexed by the search engines... the spiders can't follow links in flash. They also won't find anything beyond your meta-tag keywords to search on, so it's hard for you to get near the top of anyone's searches, despite the fact your site is relevant to what they're looking for.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know Zombie, just joking.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wen i download it an try to open it som antivirus thingy comes up and says to dellete the infected software


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I know Zombie, just joking.


Oh. oopsie.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

grim reaper said:


> wen i download it an try to open it som antivirus thingy comes up and says to dellete the infected software


Where did you download he editing software from? Do you even have anti-virus software, and if so who makes it?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i cant remember where from i tryed it yesterday an my anti virus is by microsoft antispyware


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

grim reaper said:


> i cant remember where from i tryed it yesterday an my anti virus is by microsoft antispyware


For starters, that's not anti-virus software. That software specifically takes care of Spyware.

If I were you, I'd download the demo of the Sony software directly from Sony. It will be free of spyware that way.

Here's a link to their site:

http://www.sonymediasoftware.com/Products/ShowProduct.asp?PID=977

If the software from that site comes up as Spyware, then you may not have the most updated spyware definitions available or else Microsoft Anti-Spyware just mistakes it as a piece of software that has spyware.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks zombie


----------

